# Un animal de boucherie



## jmcour

Bonjour!
Je sollicite votre aide pour traduire ce groupe de mots :  "un animal de boucherie". Je tourne autour de "carne",  "ganado"...,  mais rien de satisfaisant.
Mille mercis
J

L'expression est dans son sens littéral : le boeuf est un animal de boucherie...


----------



## Mederic

jmcour said:


> L'expression est dans son sens littéral : le boeuf est un animal de boucherie...



"carne de carnicería" a 13600 résultats sur google (avec l'accent sur le í), ça me semble satisfaisant.

A+


----------



## galizano

Je propose :animal de matanza.


----------



## Mederic

galizano said:


> Je propose :animal de matanza.


Raison pour laquelle on demande le contexte.
jmcour je te suggère de regarder sur google dans quels contextes sont employées les 2 propositions de traduction et d'adapter celle qui colle à ton contexte.

A+


----------



## jmcour

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Je crains que "matanza" ne soit un peu connoté péjorativement, non? > massacre, tuerie...
Aussi, j'en suis arrivé à : "animal _para la_ carniceria"...
"para la..." ou  "de" ..?
Merci encore
J


----------



## Mederic

jmcour said:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.
> 
> Je crains que "matanza" ne soit un peu connoté péjorativement, non? > massacre, tuerie...
> Aussi, j'en suis arrivé à : "animal _para la_ carniceria"...
> "para la..." ou  "de" ..?
> Merci encore
> J



"animal para la carnicería" 1 résultat sur google.es
"animal de carnicería" 1090 résultats sur google.es
"carne de carnicería" a 13600 résultats sur google.es

A partir de la c'est toi qui vois..


----------



## jmcour

Mederic said:


> "carne de carnicería" a 13600 résultats sur google.es
> 
> A partir de la c'est toi qui vois..[/COLOR]



"Para" me semble aller un peu dans le sens de "destiné à"... Cela pourrait me convenir.
Merci pour tout : je vous suis très reconnaissant.
J


----------



## Mederic

jmcour said:


> "Para" me semble aller un peu dans le sens de "destiné à"...



C'est comme "animal pour la boucherie", c'est correct mais peu employé par les natifs


----------



## galizano

Il me semble que "*carne de carniceria*", c'est de la" *viande de boucherie*". Le boeuf est de la viande de boucherie ? bizarre, bizarre....Si l'on ne considère que l'animal , alors ce serait plutôt : *animal de carnicería*.


----------



## Mederic

galizano said:


> Il me semble que "*carne de carniceria*", c'est de la" *viande de boucherie*". Le boeuf est de la viande de boucherie ? bizarre, bizarre....Si l'on ne considère que l'animal , alors ce serait plutôt : *animal de carnicería*.


Si on parle de boeuf comme "animal de boucherie", ça peut supposer qu'on parle de viande non? Pero como no tenemos el contexto......


----------



## jmcour

Mederic said:


> C'est une mauvaise interprétation de l'expression qui rappelle ici à l'auteur du poste qu'il faut donner le contexte.
> voir ce site qui en dit un peu plus que wikipedia qui est loin d'être une référence pour la définition des mots ou expression.



Mais il n'y a pas d'autre contexte que la phrase citée, qui ne présente aucun double sens.
Vos suggestions m'ont vraiment aidé, je vous en ai remercié. What else?
J


----------



## Mederic

jmcour said:


> Mais il n'y a pas d'autre contexte que la phrase citée, qui ne présente aucun double sens.
> Vos suggestions m'ont vraiment aidé, je vous en ai remercié. What else?
> J


Un contexte ne sert pas forcément à éclairer un 2ème sens, sinon l'emploi d'une formule plutôt qu'une autre, en l'occurence, j'ai proposé "carne de carnicería", galizano estime qu' "animal de carnicería" est plus pertinent, je réponds que cela dépend du contexte, soit à dire si l'on parle dans le contexte de viande, ou d'animaux bien vivants.
A+


----------



## jmcour

En effet, je n'avais pas envisagé le mot "Boeuf" comme désignant une matière...
A une autre autre énigme...
J


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aparentemente se trata de un *"vacuno de carne"*.
http://www.uclm.es/profesorado/produccionanimal/Vacunoweb/Vacunodehesa.pdf

El tipo de ganadería que se dedica a la producción de carne se llama "ganadería de carne."

Bisous

Gévy


----------



## Mederic

jmcour said:


> En effet, je n'avais pas envisagé le mot "Boeuf" comme désignant une matière...
> A une autre autre énigme...
> J


Une "matière" je sais pas, une sorte de viande, je te le confirme : "Vous voulez du boeuf ou du porc pour diner?" ...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Nadie ha pensado en cárnico? ¿O de carne?
Veo bastante en san gugle.
Ganado/animal cárnico.
Es decir, producido para el consumo de su carne.

(Más o menos en contraposición a lechero).


----------



## jmcour

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Aparentemente se trata de un *"vacuno de carne"*.



Bonjour!
J'avais vu cette expression, en effet, mais je cernais mal l'emploi de "vacuno" > ... bovin, bovidé
Vaca, ternero, toro, buey son vacunos?
Cordialement
Jack


----------



## jmcour

Mederic said:


> Une "matière" je sais pas, une sorte de viande, je te le confirme : "Vous voulez du boeuf ou du porc pour diner?" ...



Bonjour!
Oui, c'est bien ça; une métonymie...
Cordialement
J


----------



## jmcour

> Juan Jacob Vilalta;11901904]¿Nadie ha pensado en cárnico? ¿O de carne?


Bonjour!
Càrnico... oui, je vois... Il n'y a pas trop d'équivalent en français... 
Ah, la richesse des langues!
Cordialement
J


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jmcour said:


> Càrnico... oui, je vois... Il n'y a pas trop d'équivalent en français...



Ne voulais-tu pas un terme en espagnol?


----------



## jmcour

Si, bien sûr! ce n'était qu'une remarque, une observation en passant.
Je suis comblé par toutes ces fines propositions. Je n'ai plus que l'embarras du choix.
Merci
Cordialement
J


----------



## dragonfly8614

A mí la que mejor me suena y la que me parece que se adapta mejor en cuanto a significado de todas las expresiones dichas es la de "ganadería de carne" que propuso Gévy. Desde luego "carne de carnicería" (por mucho que salga en el google) no lo usaría, suena un poco cargante, y tampoco responde a la idea porque estamos hablando de animales, no de carne, como ya apuntó alguien por ahí, aunque sean animales para carne todavía son animales...  Es mi opinión, y me baso sobre todo en el "oído".


----------



## jmcour

Muchas gracias.
Il me semble que "ganadería" signifie troupeau, élevage (una ganaderia de toros de lidia), no? Dans ma phrase, je désigne un animal en particulier (vaca, ternero, buey...)
Merci de s'intéresser à mon petit problème
Cordialement
J


----------

